# Gangster books...?



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have recently read 'Chopper' and 'Essex Boys' and they were brilliant. I like reading about gangsters/firms etc and wondered if anyone could reccomend some good books?

If anyone hasnt read Essex Boys and is into that sort of book then do, brilliant read.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

muscle by carlton leech

cocky by tony barnes richard elias an peter walsh

gang war by peter walsh


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Reading Powder Wars at the moment its alright so far expected it to be a bit better to be honest. How is Essex Boys compared to the film? I want to watch Rise of the Footsoldier as meant to be boss.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> muscle by carlton leech
> 
> cocky by tony barnes richard elias an peter walsh
> 
> gang war by peter walsh


Awesome, im just starting Gang War by Peter Walsh, all about the Manchester gangs. Missus bought me them.

Have you read Essex Boys??

Ill order the other two and heard muscle is brilliant.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

to of my absolute favourite gangster books are Casino, by Nicholas Pileggi, to which Martin Scorsese movie of the same name was based on.

and Wise Guy, and written by Nicholas Pileggi and another movie, Goodfellas, Martin Scorsese Oscar winner.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome, im just starting Gang War by Peter Walsh, all about the Manchester gangs. Missus bought me them.
> 
> Have you read Essex Boys??
> 
> Ill order the other two and heard muscle is brilliant.


yer I have its good, muscle is really good and tells you loads more than film rise of the footsoilder , the film was made using a couple of chapters from it, and you find out who robbed the heroin in the book unlike the film


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Reading Powder Wars at the moment its alright so far expected it to be a bit better to be honest. How is Essex Boys compared to the film? I want to watch Rise of the Footsoldier as meant to be boss.


I havnt seen Essex Boys and brother mentioned this to me the other day so im going to get it. Rise of the Foot Soldier is AWESOME film, its is exactly the same as the book. I watched it at my grandads who done some time with Pat Tate in the Maidstone prison and knew him. They were horrible people, thought they could get away with everything so got what they deserved in the end.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> yer I have its good, M*uscle* is really good and tells you loads more than film rise of the footsoilder , the film was made using a couple of chapters from it, and you find out who robbed the heroin in the book unlike the film


yeah i read that on holiday, really enjoyable. How much was actually true im not sure, but it kept me very entertained :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I havnt seen Essex Boys and brother mentioned this to me the other day so im going to get it. Rise of the Foot Soldier is AWESOME film, its is exactly the same as the book. I watched it at my grandads who done some time with Pat Tate in the Maidstone prison and knew him. They were horrible people, thought they could get away with everything so got what they deserved in the end.


Essex Boys is sh~te compared to Rise Of The Foot Solider, which is based on the same story and charaters etc.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> yer I have its good, muscle is really good and tells you loads more than film rise of the footsoilder , the film was made using a couple of chapters from it, and you find out who robbed the heroin in the book unlike the film


Excellent, added to christmas list :thumb:

Essex boys book left me confused and im sure Bernard must have had something to do with it. The two who got arrested for the murders didnt do it did they and the real murderers are still free?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Have you seen the film "The Goodfellas"?

The book is better than the film IMO

All the Charles Bronson books are good

The Krays books

Frank Fraiser "Mad Frank" is a very good book


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> to of my absolute favourite gangster books are Casino, by Nicholas Pileggi, to which Martin Scorsese movie of the same name was based on.
> 
> and Wise Guy, and written by Nicholas Pileggi and another movie, Goodfellas, Martin Scorsese Oscar winner.


Excellent, will get them aswell. Never really been bothered on reading but with books like these ill sit for hours reading it.



Clubber Lang said:


> Essex Boys is sh~te compared to Rise Of The Foot Solider, which is based on the same story and charaters etc.


Oh right ill not bother then.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Dave Courtneys books are good


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Syko said:


> Have you seen the film "The Goodfellas"?
> 
> The book is better than the film IMO
> 
> ...


Yeah i was going to get the krays ones. I have seen the film Bronson and what a fcuking nutter he is lol.

Not seen goodfella's but im going to get it now you mention it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

stevo99 said:


> Dave Courtneys books are good


Yeah my grandad knew him too, will look into getting these aswell.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Excellent, added to christmas list :thumb:
> 
> Essex boys book left me confused and im sure Bernard must have had something to do with it. The two who got arrested for the murders didnt do it did they and the real murderers are still free?


I read that it had something to do with the A team (not ba baracus and that) as they had funded lots of drug deals and pat and tony kept robbing the people they funded.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

bonded by blood is better than essex boys imo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I read that it had something to do with the A team (not ba baracus and that) as they had funded lots of drug deals and pat and tony kept robbing the people they funded.


Ill have a research on the net about it. Crazy the stuff they used to do though!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

D92 said:


> bonded by blood is better than essex boys imo.


are you on about film or book as the books are both the same essex boys is the re titled version , The film bonded by blood is miles better than essex boys film


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah i was going to get the krays ones. I have seen the film Bronson and what a fcuking nutter he is lol.
> 
> Not seen goodfella's but im going to get it now you mention it.


I read all CBs books before the film and the film was not as good as the books

Youve not seen goodfellas? Go get it quick. One of my fav films


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> are you on about film or book as the books are both the same essex boys is the re titled version , The film bonded by blood is miles better than essex boys film


the books....and there not the same bro.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

D92 said:


> the books....and there not the same bro.


they not exactly the same but they writtan by same guy essex boys is the revised edition(slightly altered) as he brought this out just after the film to make more money


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Lenny Mcleans book "The Govenor"

Roy Shaw "Pretty Boy"


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah i know there both written by bernard.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Syko said:


> I read all CBs books before the film and the film was not as good as the books
> 
> Youve not seen goodfellas? Go get it quick. One of my fav films


Will get it asap.

Just been on a website and found every picture taken of the Rettendon murders and my god they are graphic, has made me feel a bit sick!


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

brutal arent they keiren lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

blogs 19 this is the book by darren nicholes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

D92 said:


> brutal arent they keiren lol.


Not half mate, they have got them all laid out and took all their clothes off and their faces, jesus i cant imagine what was going through their heads knowing they were seconds away from being killed. Almost feel sorry for them but you cant expect to get away with what they were doing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Not half mate, they have got them all laid out and took all their clothes off and their faces, jesus i cant imagine what was going through their heads knowing they were seconds away from being killed. Almost feel sorry for them but you cant expect to get away with what they were doing.


have a read about kenny noye this is the guy pate tate was mates with in jail


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I have recently read 'Chopper' and 'Essex Boys' and they were brilliant. I like reading about gangsters/firms etc and wondered if anyone could reccomend some good books?
> 
> If anyone hasnt read Essex Boys and is into that sort of book then do, brilliant read.


buy my Book


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> have a read about kenny noye this is the guy pate tate was mates with in jail


Was this in Maidstone jail, pretty certain my grandad has mentioned him before aswell as he knew most of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Awesome, im just starting Gang War by Peter Walsh, all about the Manchester gangs. Missus bought me them.
> 
> Have you read Essex Boys??
> 
> *Ill order the other two and heard muscle is brilliant*.


im currently using that book to hold my air con upright!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of the film rise of the foot solider they could run off for me please??

Tried downloading it and its not available on torrents


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah il try for you. i used to work for the guy that played tony tucker in that film, funny fvcker! also bonded by blood is another variation of that story with tammer hassan from the business in it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> yeah il try for you. i used to work for the guy that played tony tucker in that film, funny fvcker! also bonded by blood is another variation of that story with tammer hassan from the business in it.


Thanks mate, would be brilliant if you could please.

Yes i saw that on bernard o'mahoneys website. I just find all these stories fascinating to read and watch and how they have the balls to do what they do. Nutters!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Thanks mate, would be brilliant if you could please.
> 
> Yes i saw that on bernard o'mahoneys website. I just find all these stories fascinating to read and watch and how they have the balls to do what they do. Nutters!


thing is bernard o mahonys book doesnt mention carlton leach at all and vice versa but both claim to be right in the thick of it!!??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> thing is bernard o mahonys book doesnt mention carlton leach at all and vice versa but both claim to be right in the thick of it!!??


Yeah thats what i thought was very strange. Did they not get on??

I would love to know who actually killed them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Yeah thats what i thought was very strange. *Did they not get on??*
> 
> I would love to know who actually killed them.


no clue mate. im sure there would be various stories as to why theres no mention.

i read bloggs 19 by darren nichols and although he is a supergrass it a pretty well thought out story if its b0llocks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> no clue mate. im sure there would be various stories as to why theres no mention.
> 
> i read bloggs 19 by darren nichols and although he is a supergrass it a pretty well thought out story if its b0llocks


Yeah wouldnt mind reading that aswell. On bernards website its gone tonnes of statements from people on there from when they were interviewed by the police. Good reading.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

have a look at the actaul pics of tate and the others blasted. make sure you havnt just eaten!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> have a look at the actaul pics of tate and the others blasted. make sure you havnt just eaten!!


Have done tjhis morning, sick ey!! Was just showing my brother and he was nearly sick, gipping lol!

Horrific really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Have done tjhis morning, sick ey!! Was just showing my brother and he was nearly sick, gipping lol!
> 
> Horrific really.


it doesnt make good viewing those pics. ive seen them alot so im not to bad but always take great pleasure showing people


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

not strictly gangster books but along the same lines.

Mr Nice

Marching Powder (about the drug cartel inside San Palo prision Brazil)

both amazing books


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shoty said:


> not strictly gangster books but along the same lines.
> 
> Mr Nice
> 
> ...


Excellent thanks mate. Dont want anything for crimbo this year so asking for all these books lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> it doesnt make good viewing those pics. ive seen them alot so im not to bad but always take great pleasure showing people


Yeah i dont like stuff like that but wanted to see it so i could relate it to the film. Wierd how they took pics of them naked after being brutally murdered lol.


----------



## Mikeoxlong82 (Jun 21, 2015)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have recently read 'Chopper' and 'Essex Boys' and they were brilliant. I like reading about gangsters/firms etc and wondered if anyone could reccomend some good books?
> 
> If anyone hasnt read Essex Boys and is into that sort of book then do, brilliant read.


----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> Essex Boys is sh~te compared to Rise Of The Foot Solider, which is based on the same story and charaters etc.


Rise of the foot soldier is the grimmest film ive ever seen.

Every character is a cnut.But i suppose they were.

Best bit

Carlton leech on Tony Tucker

" He looks like the fackin honey monster "


----------

